# Hannah



## Pixal (Jun 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd share my favorites from a recent sitting I did( Hope you guys all like 'em.


----------



## Blairg (Jun 14, 2012)

Not really


----------



## Melissa Royal (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like the one in the middle. That's very interesting to me because there's so much going on in it. I have always loved variety! =) 
The coloring is a bit funny though, but that could be just because I don't really like vintage/sepia.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 14, 2012)

The one in the middle is my very favorite from the entire sitting (( I got a load of good photos from this sitting, though, it was hard to pick three


----------



## Atari1977 (Jun 14, 2012)

1. Girl is underexposed, move in closer
2. Would probably make B&W 
3. My favorite of the bunch, love the color
4. Get closer


----------



## Pixal (Jun 14, 2012)

TBH, Im afraid to get in the faces of my client, lol.. my 35mm lens is a new thing for me ( Thanks for your feedback. I have a whole plethora of B/w's ) This is my favorite one from the group. I kind of enjoy the lack of exposure.. I like the look (


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 15, 2012)

Pixal said:


> TBH, Im afraid to get in the faces of my client, lol.. my 35mm lens is a new thing for me (
> View attachment 11434



I understand why you avoid getting very close to a face with a 35mm lens, but why are you afraid to get in your clients' faces in general?

#5: I like this composition the best of the set, but the model's facial expression is way over-the-top and I can't see her feet. The sky and some other areas are blown out, too, and the model's face needs more light.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 15, 2012)

Blairg said:


> Not really


Could you possibly by less helpful? Why did you even bother


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 15, 2012)

These pictures feel very random, as if the photographer had no idea where to point the camera and no concept of balance.

#1 I dont know why I am supposed to see so much out of focus grass. The subject is almost bumped out of the top of the picture for all this meaningless green. Same problem with #4.
#2 This one has potential. But its not there yet. One gets dizzy because the camera wasnt kept straight. And the motive is nice, but the perspective looks random, not composed. There is just no balance yet.
#3 The subject faces to the left and is in the left part of the picture. Basically its falling out of the frame.
#4 See #1
#5 Again a lot of foreground for no good reason, as in #1 and #4. As if you would barely dare to look at the woman and even keep the camera down.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 15, 2012)

go easy on the photoshop action to make it look vintage.


----------



## Designer (Jun 15, 2012)

Pixal said:


> TBH, Im afraid to get in the faces of my client, lol.. my 35mm lens is a new thing for me ( Thanks for your feedback. I have a whole plethora of B/w's ) This is my favorite one from the group. I kind of enjoy the lack of exposure.. I like the look (



Are we supposed to ask why you choose to shoot with a 35mm?  I don't mean to be overly critical, but none of these are my favorite.  

#1  background, lighting, framing
#2  background, lighting, pose, framing
#3  background, pose, framing
#4  background, lighting, framing
#5  framing, lighting

Thus having listed a few things that I think could be improved upon, do you plan to do a re-shoot?  I think you should, by all means, and I'm sure you can do better.


----------



## Blairg (Jun 15, 2012)

jaomul said:
			
		

> Could you possibly by less helpful? Why did you even bother



Just stating my opinion


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

closer to subject


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 15, 2012)

Some good and bad here. 

#1 - i like this
#2 - Dont like her being so close to the rail. With the processing it is blending into her head. 
#3 - overall I like this but the framing would have been better if you shot from where the swinging bench was instead of this side. Then she would have been in the same side of the frame but looking towards the dead space instead of away out of the short side of the frame. 
#4 classic pose but her facial expression is odd. Not your best capture of her. Also I would have caught her body at more of an angle so you could actually see more of her. Here her body is hidden behind her head and all you see is just feet sticking up.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

Blairg said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't bother me, it's alright


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 15, 2012)

Pixal said:


> Blairg said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Did he actually state _anything_?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 15, 2012)

Overall impressions: Framing is awkward and they're too green. I hear you stated you like the under-exposed look but it's not flattering to your subject.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

@Designer: I don't plan on doing a re-shoot, as im completely confident that the photos I created came out as I intended, and the client liked my work. 
Though, I do take into context all of your comments, and criticism. I'll keep them for my next sitting. 

@Diskjoe: 

This is the photo No. 2 pre-processing, no crop, nothin'. I agree I could have been closer to her in this shot.

@Solarflare: the entire sitting was random. they tugged me all over the place, but it's no excuse for bad productivity  I promise, I used to be a lot worse at this, lol.

Here are some other captures from the sitting;
1.2.3.4.

These are all original color before processing  I know some of these are centered, but hey. centered never hurt nobody 'none.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Pixal said:
> 
> 
> > Blairg said:
> ...


Nope, his first post was "Not really".


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 15, 2012)

When that's your opinion maybe you just keep it to yourself.

Guy must be having a bad day....


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

@Jac: I just kill 'em with kindness.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 15, 2012)

Whow, I like these other pictures a lot more ! Especially the third one, the shoes in the bottom left corner balance the picture very nicely, and the last one, the overexposed sky and the low camera position makes it look really dramatic.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

@SolarFlare: I'll keep in mind to keep away from photo editing too much then.. lol )


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 15, 2012)

Technical issues aside, I find the subject's facial expressions to be somewhat unsettling. Especially in #2; she appears very uncomfortable on those steps. Is she simply overjoyed, or is that a nervous grin, the kind used to mask extreme social discomfort? If I had been the photographer, I would have tried to relax her a bit, perhaps by asking her to relate some recent fun event or favourite memory. Maybe she was relaxed, but I'm not feeling it in these photos.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

She really wasn't. And she kept talking about it. there was no stopping it, and it was extremely unfortunate, lol. I think the ones I posted on this page came out better than those, but that one shot, No.3 made the whole sitting for me. I'm very fond of it


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 15, 2012)

Pixal said:


> She really wasn't. And she kept talking about it. there was no stopping it, and it was extremely unfortunate, lol.



I imagine defining what the client wants through prior discussion and then working to render that concept is an essential part of this kind of work. I know this isn't the Professional forum, and I'm not a pro, but perhaps someone with more experience than I can offer some tips for this situation.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

I just count it as one of those things I'm gunna run into as  a photographer. 
I've done sittings before this one, just not with people that are camera shy like she was. I still got some killer shots from this sittiing


----------



## Blairg (Jun 15, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> When that's your opinion maybe you just keep it to yourself.
> 
> Guy must be having a bad day....



Maybe it should not be put on the world wide web and asked for comments


----------



## Blairg (Jun 15, 2012)

If your happy with the pictures and your client is happy what does anyones opinion matter?


----------



## NE-KID (Jun 15, 2012)

Back on the subject shall we?  Try and get closer to the client or clients your shooting photographs if they do not mind having a camera and accessories right next to them some people frown on this and some don't mind what's so ever. I like the second photograph as well.


----------



## Pixal (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, I'll definitely consider getting closer to my subjects  I have another sitting tomorrow, so i'll try it then. It's a night shoot, so I don't know how that'll go.


----------



## galr (Jun 16, 2012)

Some very interesting shots !


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pixal.. nice set. I don't really care for the vintage look either... but #3 of your original post make me wonder if she is single!    lol!


----------



## Designer (Jun 16, 2012)

Pixal said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely consider getting closer to my subjects  I have another sitting tomorrow, so i'll try it then. It's a night shoot, so I don't know how that'll go.



I'm somewhat intrigued by this whole thing.  Apparently you have multiple clients who are happy to pay you for your photography.  Congratulations!  

Meanwhile, you have not said why you shoot portraits with a 35mm.  Do have access to any longer lenses?  Do the clients choose the background and the poses?  

You have stated that this subject/client is "camera shy", yet that does not come through in the portraits.  Do you have other sittings that you would like to show us?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pixal said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely consider getting closer to my subjects  I have another sitting tomorrow, so i'll try it then. It's a night shoot, so I don't know how that'll go.



If you are shooting them with a 35mm.. don't get closer! Distortion will not make for attractive shots... and 35 is wide enough to be a problem if you aren't careful!


----------



## truephotoga (Jun 17, 2012)

I actually like #2 without the processing.


----------



## simvai (Jun 17, 2012)

The one with the coke crates is my favorite!


----------



## Pixal (Jun 17, 2012)

Designer said:


> Pixal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I'll definitely consider getting closer to my subjects  I have another sitting tomorrow, so i'll try it then. It's a night shoot, so I don't know how that'll go.
> ...



I apologize for the late reply, fathers day weekend caught up with me a bit  I have a 55-200mm in my bag, but I haven't used it much since my 35mm came in.. I'm just partial to it
The clients do, for the most part, choose their backgrounds I just ask that they try to relate with where they are if that makes any sense... 
She was extremely awkward. we where out for an entire day and there's a a whole lot of photos that I refuse to use seriously, lol. I do have some other sittings, but I'd have to get my disc from my grandmothers and put them on this PC to show you guys, which I'm not beyond doing 

Thanks everyone for your comments. (


----------



## amandamartin (Jun 19, 2012)

The hair across her mouth in the first one bugs me.  I agree with others that you "over-enhanced." Try to capture a great image that speaks for itself.  Don't hide behind enhancements.


----------

